# Skunks and peanuts



## punkymatty (May 16, 2008)

Does anyone out there feed peanuts to their skunks, just wondering as have never fed them to mine and a couple of sites say they are a no no but most include them as part of a skunk diet.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Feeding nuts to skunks is one of those controversial things. The main issue I see is the fact that they are so high in fat, however, an occasional one or two (obviously not salted or flavoured) shouldn't hurt. I would wait for a few more responses before going ahead though, as I may be wrong!!! I don't feed nuts to mine just to be safe, although I know Oz has got a few from under the birdtable before!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Nuts....*

Well, brazil nuts, Ollie has been eating nuts since he was with last owner...he is over 18 months, now. I believe they are good for oils etc.
However, he gets less with us as he is a little fat!!!! So, one/two every couple of days, if we get them.
He and the others absolutely loves em.:flrt:

Dave.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi Dave,

Do you give the brazils in their shell? I guess the sharp edges could be an issue if they got swallowed. Wondering if a whole walnut in shell might be a good occasional enrichment treat?!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

No, have done that with monkey nuts but not brazils....gotta give it a go.
They seem very good at not eating anyhting they shouldnt, so to speak!!

Dave. Sorry for delay in response, not been on!


----------



## jlatsch620 (5 mo ago)

Loderuna said:


> Feeding nuts to skunks is one of those controversial things. The main issue I see is the fact that they are so high in fat, however, an occasional one or two (obviously not salted or flavoured) shouldn't hurt. I would wait for a few more responses before going ahead though, as I may be wrong!!! I don't feed nuts to mine just to be safe, although I know Oz has got a few from under the birdtable before!


do skunks really care how much fat is in their food they're hungry/i've been feedin 2 young ones/cat food dry and canned now i feel like i'm killing them/should i now just stop all feeding altogethert?!!1


----------

